# Lefty's Character (Homosassa, Deceiver & Loop Knot)



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

They are worth exactly what you paid for them.

I was introduced to Lefty in the winter of 1972 by John Emory (Kreh was the outdoor writer for the Miami Herald at that time, Emory was working at J. Lee Cuddy back then where I was just a beginning rod crafting customer). I always found him to be a gentleman in every sense of the word. Can’t tell you how many times I’ve heard complaints that one or other great fishery was ruined when the public learned about it… This, even when the person complaining was the one responsible for letting folks know about it…

Here’s what I tell anyone who’s found outstanding fishing (particularly tarpon)… If you want it to continue… don’t tell a soul because when folks hear about it you’re going to lose that spot sooner rather than later…

In short fishing guides like me have a dilemma,keep silent and save the place or situation or speak up and gain customers when you’re trying to earn a living…Tough decision when you’re trying to make your way in a competitive world. Each choice has its downside.

By the way - can’t remember the times when someone else made the same claim about me that Duncan is making…


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Miles813 said:


> I was just wondering what everyone thought about Monte Burke's accusation in "Lords of the Fly" that Lefty was responsible for the overfishing and collapse of the tarpon fishery there? While he points out that Lefty, as what amounts to a fishing correspondent, was just doing his job, it still makes for conflicted feelings about Lefty's legacy.
> 
> Additionally Norman Duncan on the Millhouse Podcast also called Lefty's character into question when he said Lefty appropriated the Deceiver from him (Norman) and that loop knot had always been around and Lefty just decided to capitalize on it.
> 
> Interested to hear what others thought of these two comments.


It’s always easier to throw stones after someone has passed and not around to defend or respond to the accusations! I would bet that Monte is probably an unknown to anyone in the recreational fishing industry! I’d be willing to bet that Lefty brought more to the fly fishing table than both Monte and Norman could ever dream! Can you say “professional jealousy”?


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Maybe the deterioration of the fishery can, at least in part, be laid on Lefty's doorstep and maybe not. I've seen the same thing happen in my home waters without any help from the media of any kind. Hell, when I was a kid, you could fill a garbage can in an afternoon with snappers (juvenile bluefish), weakfish or stripers and many people did. I haven't weakfish in any numbers in over a decade and we now have a bag limit on bluefish, which is unheard of here, and there ain't no one singing the praises of the Jersey Shore as a fishing Mecca. 

I too had the pleasure of meeting Lefty years ago and share the same opinion of him as Capt. LeMay. When I met him, he was already one of the best known names in the industry so he could have been less than humble if he chose. I found him a more than competent caster who really could teach.

Here's another way of looking at it:

If it weren't for people like Lefty Kreh (and Chico Fernandez and Flip Pallot and Jose Wajebe and Bob Popovics and Kenny Abrahms and Ed Jaworowski and Lou Tabory and the various guides and the fly fishing show promoters, etc.) we would still be flinging nothing but chicken feathers with fiberglass noodles using trout string.

Like it or not, this obsession/hobby is fueled by cash. Unless there is a potential profit, no company is going to innovate or last for long. Either that, or we would all be hemorrhaging dollars to a select few companies that have us by hairs too short for dubbing. 

The complaints mentioned the OP sound more like sour grapes than real substance to me. Environment in the form of water temps, pollution and red tide and commercial fishing pressure has a lot more to do with it, IMHO.

People always want to blame things on a reason and if they can get some notoriety in the process, so much the better. Claiming someone stole something from you or was not a good guy is always a strategy for that, especially when the target can no longer respond.

BTW, I am unfamiliar with either work but do they have sponsors or advertisers? Is money changing hands? If so, they are also interested in getting readers/listeners so they can make a quick buck. Whiffs slightly of hypocrisy if you ask me.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> Maybe the deterioration of the fishery can, at least in part, be laid on Lefty's doorstep and maybe not. I've seen the same thing happen in my home waters without any help from the media of any kind. Hell, when I was a kid, you could fill a garbage can in an afternoon with snappers (juvenile bluefish), weakfish or stripers and many people did. I haven't weakfish in any numbers in over a decade and we now have a bag limit on bluefish, which is unheard of here, and there ain't no one singing the praises of the Jersey Shore as a fishing Mecca.
> 
> I too had the pleasure of meeting Lefty years ago and share the same opinion of him as Capt. LeMay. When I met him, he was already one of the best known names in the industry so he could have been less than humble if he chose. I found him a more than competent caster who really could teach.
> 
> ...


Part of the downfall lies in part to your response when you mentioned the “garbage pails “ full of fish! We all did the same thing 50 years ago and now we’re seeing the results of our youthful lack of foresight!


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

The Fin said:


> We all did the same thing 50 years ago and now we’re seeing the results of our youthful lack of foresight!



@The Fin ,

Too right and you got the number of years correct too! We are (were) part of the problem even though most won't admit it. Not the whole story but we have a piece of it.

Like I tell folks who think their vote doesn't matter:

No raindrop in the flood thinks it is responsible either.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

I agree the timing of both are rather unseemly. Burke is an outsider but Duncan ran in the same circle as Pallot so that should mean something. I also want to clarify that I don’t think Burke was implying Lefty was solely responsible for Homosassa just that he was one of numerous factors.

Lefty’s book was the first I read on fishing so I was taken back by these comments. But I have to say he also was famous and that nearly always does not happen by accident. I was just interested what others thought of the comments.

Duncan came off as bitter in the interview and Burke was an outsider looking in. So like lemaymiami said their opinions are probably not worth much. But to publish such a bold claim against a dead guy you would think someone with his background would have vetted his story carefully.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

In the book Burke brought Billy Pate up for more impact on Homassasa. Billy put it on American Spotsman TV show


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Lefty came into my knowledge in the 80s. He was already pretty much a legend. I found him to be a gentleman just as Bob and others did. He was also a great raconteur, writer and teacher. Certainly a huge part of the current saltwater fishing scene is here and what it is because of him (and others) who promoted a great sport. 

Before Lefty there were people like Joe Brooks, (Joe Brooks Documentary). Magazines like Outdoor Life, Field and Stream, and Sports Afield. What about those magazines effects on the fisheries? All those guys coming back from WW2 took to the outdoors in a big way and to a large degree because of the sporting media’s promotion of the sport and thereby the industry that flourished because of all that interest. Its their fault too.

I’m not too surprised though to see the impetus to reevaluate the recent history of the sport. It fits right in with what is happening in society at large - an attack on the icons and institutions. Tear down those Abraham Lincoln statues because the trigger some to place blame and shame on anything that barely reminds them of the march of humanity that does not mesh with their current myopic worldview.

There are now around 180 million more people in the U. S. than in 1950. I’m pretty sure that has plenty to do with our current outdoor sports over use situation. But in the 80s I and many others were saying “boy you shoulda fished here 10 years ago before all these yayhoos showed up and ruined it”.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> In the book Burke brought Billy Pate up for more impact on Homassasa. Billy put it on American Spotsman TV show


I agree he went after Pate harder but I had also heard Pate had more of brasher demeanor so I was less shocked by Burke’s criticism of Pate.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Miles813 said:


> I agree he went after Pate harder but I had also heard Pate had more of brasher demeanor so I was less shocked by Burke’s criticism of Pate.


Yes Burke mentioned how Pate did everything he could to discredit the guy who caught the 200lb. Tarpon on fly. After the IGFA certified it he shut up


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Lefty was in D-Day, stormed that beach. He was part of our greatest generation. Burkes accusation is meaningless, Lefty was nothing but character and integrity. I know where I stand.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I met Lefty twice. He didn’t know me from a bag of grits. He talked to me and my nephew for a long time and never gave any indication he was bothered doing it. One of the kindest people I’ve ever met. He did the same thing the second time when my daughter was with me. Lefty, Jose Wejebe, and Flip Pallot are why I fish like I do. Calling his character into question with our current crop of politicians and celebrities is laughable.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Loogie said:


> Lefty was in D-Day, stormed that beach. He was part of our greatest generation. Burkes accusation is meaningless, Lefty was nothing but character and integrity. I know where I stand.


Yeah! What Loogie said!👍


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know why y'all are slamming Burke - he simply stated the article and then how the locals responded to it. There have been too many articles written before and after about areas to fish, so you can't knock just one guy who did it, nor an author reporting how it was viewed.

Lefty didn't ruin Homosassa - the records alone were going to bring the crowds. It was the water management and development that changed the water quality that pushed the fish out, not Lefty's article.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Loogie said:


> Lefty was in D-Day, stormed that beach. He was part of our greatest generation. Burkes accusation is meaningless, Lefty was nothing but character and integrity. I know where I stand.


Lefty was actually in the battle of the bulge, he was a great man, he taught me about life, and fishing.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I fished with a gentleman and former professional ball player Dale Perez a number of times. Dale used to guide Lefty and others. He fished Homosassa in the very very very beginning. Lefty ruined it? Rediculous. No one No one did more for fly fishing than Lefty Kreh. And that includes conservation. Yes he promoted the sport and why most of us are fly fishing today. He was also a maverick. Forget 10 and 2. And if you don't want to throw out your shoulder use your whole body. He was of course a righty. Ego? Never saw it. Human yup he was. A great one!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Both of the comments by Loogie and yourself are exactly where I stand! Screw Pate! Fantastic caster and fisherman, but mostly a tool outside of that. So I hear...

GOD BLESS LEFTY!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Passing judgements on people of the past on today's standards is a fools errand. Lefty didn't do anything that any other outdoors writer for a metropolitan paper wouldn't have done. Second, most people thought the resource was inexhaustible. Hell the guides from the Keys we're driving up to Homosassa to fish, the word was out. 

The same thing happened with "Location X" and spots here in Tampa Bay. Hell not much more than 20 years ago you could go to Anna Maria and have maybe 1 or 2 boats around in early May. I specifically recall fishing on mother's day in 2000 and we were the only skiff on the water. There's other spots that you pole the flat idle out and swing back around and pole again. Now everyone just drops an anchor...


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Well. I know who Lefty is.
Someone wrote something about him?
Nuf said?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

There is a similar feeling in the surf community when Stand Up Paddle boards first came out. Laird Hamilton and some of his friends are the ones who really introduced SUP's to the market and shortly there after they were showing up in surfing line-ups around the world. People complained that Laird was the reason why so many well known surf spots are now crowded with SUPs. 

He was interviewed awhile back and when the guy asked Laird how he felt about people blaming him for busy line-ups at surf spots he said something like; "If I'm the reason a bunch of people are getting out on the water, getting exercise and bringing joy into their lives then I can live with that.."

I felt that was a good perspective on a similar topic...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> Lefty didn't ruin Homosassa - the records alone were going to bring the crowds. It was the water management and development that changed the water quality that pushed the fish out, not Lefty's article.


Seemed to me Burke was intimating that development and water flow (lack there of) issues were main cause in the fishing's demise.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> I don't know why y'all are slamming Burke - he simply stated the article and then how the locals responded to it. There have been too many articles written before and after about areas to fish, so you can't knock just one guy who did it, nor an author reporting how it was viewed.
> 
> Lefty didn't ruin Homosassa - the records alone were going to bring the crowds. It was the water management and development that changed the water quality that pushed the fish out, not Lefty's article.


You right Burke mentioned the crabs are what made the Tarpon large and come to that area. The crabs where so thick they would attach to trim tabs and bang against the PP
Then the builders built golf courses house’s and sucked up the fresh water flow. That killed the crab population hence the Tarpon left


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> *I don't know why y'all are slamming Burke - he simply stated the article and then how the locals responded to it*. There have been too many articles written before and after about areas to fish, so you can't knock just one guy who did it, nor an author reporting how it was viewed.
> 
> *Lefty didn't ruin Homosassa - the records alone were going to bring the crowds*. It was the water management and development that changed the water quality that pushed the fish out, not Lefty's article.


1. YEP. Burke is an author/journalist that likes to fish. He just mentioned things that came up in his research while writing the book. I don't even think he says anything about meeting Lefty in person at all in the book (I devoured it in two days when I bought it this time last year so forgive me if I've misspoke), nor does he say anything directly addressing Lefty from his own (the writer's) standpoint. He's just recounting the stories and memories down from all the other dudes that were there in the good ole' days. I don't see anything he wrote as a personal attack at *anybody *mentioned in the book's character. That's just my opinion, but I'm just a young(ish) guy with a skiff.

2. YEP again. The word would've gotten out sooner than later. Hell I'm late to the game in our area and even the most tight lipped old time guys will throw you a bone for a tarpon spot every now and then, assuming you're doing the right thing on the water. Word of poon travels fast. I always like to throw a little shade on the fishing advice my weekend buddies ask for!! (because why not?? haha). As for water management. FUUUUCKKKK that's a bummer all around


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Miles813 said:


> I was just wondering what everyone thought about Monte Burke's accusation in "Lords of the Fly" that Lefty was responsible for the overfishing and collapse of the tarpon fishery there? While he points out that Lefty, as what amounts to a fishing correspondent, was just doing his job, it still makes for conflicted feelings about Lefty's legacy.
> 
> Additionally Norman Duncan on the Millhouse Podcast also called Lefty's character into question when he said Lefty appropriated the Deceiver from him (Norman) and that loop knot had always been around and Lefty just decided to capitalize on it.
> 
> Interested to hear what others thought of these two comments.


"Say sour grapes
You can laugh and stare
Say sour grapes
But I don't care
I couldn't care less if I didn't have a friend
'Cept people would say I was crazy
And I wouldn't work 'cause I don't need money
But the same folks would say I was lazy"

"Sour Grapes" by Brother John Prine


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> You right Burke mentioned the crabs are what made the Tarpon large and come to that area. The crabs where so thick the would attach to trim tabs and bang against the PP
> Then the builders built golf courses house’s and sucked up the fresh water flow. That killed the crab population hence the Tarpon left


The very first year I fished Homosassa I was SHOCKED at the number of crab traps. It was such a shock that I counted 60 on just the north side of the channel. That's not counting the ones on the flats. 

Then you got onto the flats and there was 50 skiffs out there pushing fish around.

It's rarely one thing that does it but lack of food and pressure will move fish.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Miles813 said:


> I was just wondering what everyone thought about Monte Burke's accusation in "Lords of the Fly" that Lefty was responsible for the overfishing and collapse of the tarpon fishery there? While he points out that Lefty, as what amounts to a fishing correspondent, was just doing his job, it still makes for conflicted feelings about Lefty's legacy.
> 
> Additionally Norman Duncan on the Millhouse Podcast also called Lefty's character into question when he said Lefty appropriated the Deceiver from him (Norman) and that loop knot had always been around and Lefty just decided to capitalize on it.
> 
> Interested to hear what others thought of these two comments.


I don't think the OP is fair to either Lefty or Monte Butrke. It's a huge stretch to say that Monte thinks or stated that Lefty is responsible for the collapse of the Homosassa fishery. First, to me it read that Pate's movie did more to pressure the fishery than Lefty's article but more importantly Burke points more toward water issues caused by overdevelopment as being responsible for the collapse of the fishery. I heard Duncan on Millhouse and respect him but frankly the issue with the deceiver is a he said/he said, and if I'm not mistaken, Lefty did popularize the non slip loop, but didn't lay claim to having invented it. Other people called it the Kreh loop. I do know what Lefty has contributed to the sport, I have seen him in person tirelessly give of his time and talents to help others learn. Did he have a bit of PT Barnum in him? Yep, but through my lens Lefty's contributions far outweighed his shortcomings. Ain't none of us perfect.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

redchaser said:


> It's a huge stretch to say that Monte thinks Lefty is responsible for the collapse of the Homosassa fishery. First, to me it read that Pate's movie did more to pressure the fishery than Lefty's article but more importantly Burke points more toward water issues caused by overdevelopment as being responsible for the collapse of the fishery. I heard Duncan on Millhouse and respect him but frankly the issue with the deceiver is a he said/he said. I do know what Lefty has contributed to the sport, I have seen him in person tirelessly give of his time and talents to help others learn. Did he have a bit of PT Barnum in him? Yep, but through my lens Lefty's contributions far outweighed his shortcomings. Ain't none of us perfect.


I tried to qualify my statement in a later comment but I agree. It is funny you bring up Barnum as that is exactly who I thought of when I was reading. 

I was just surprised by how much time Burke spent on Lefty especially given how much it seemed he consulted with Steve Huff and Pallot. I do not think either of them would have spoken negatively about Lefty. I wonder if any of that was driven by Evans since he was obviously one of the key sources? I was very surprised by Duncan's comments but immediately after he made them the tone of the podcast took a bitter turn and I think Duncan just does not fee like he has gotten the credit be believes he is due.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jason M said:


> The very first year I fished Homosassa I was SHOCKED at the number of crab traps. It was such a shock that I counted 60 on just the north side of the channel. That's not counting the ones on the flats.
> 
> Then you got onto the flats and there was 50 skiffs out there pushing fish around.
> 
> It's rarely one thing that does it but lack of food and pressure will move fish.


We went last summer. One Tarpon racing by the boat was all we saw in 5 days. 20-30 guides around us nobody saw a fish. We did see lots of Green Turtles I mean lots of Green Turtles and a couple of sharks


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> We went last summer. One Tarpon racing by the boat was all we saw in 5 days. 20-30 guides around us nobody saw a fish. We did see lots of Green Turtles I mean lots of Green Turtles and a couple of sharks


This was 1995 and the water flow was still really good from the rivers.

The Villages seems to be the culprit for the water issues and decreased flows for Chas, **** and Weiki watchi.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I was glad to see Homassasa, Oklahoma flat and Black Rock where beautiful flats but I'm going somewhere else next year maybe with 2 Tarpon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Miles813 said:


> I tried to qualify my statement in a later comment but I agree. It is funny you bring up Barnum as that is exactly who I thought of when I was reading.
> 
> I was just surprised by how much time Burke spent on Lefty especially given how much it seemed he consulted with Steve Huff and Pallot. I do not think either of them would have spoken negatively about Lefty. I wonder if any of that was driven by Evans since he was obviously one of the key sources? I was very surprised by Duncan's comments but immediately after he made them the tone of the podcast took a bitter turn and I think Duncan just does not fee like he has gotten the credit be believes he is due.


I don't know who invented the loop knot. I don't think Duncan or Lefty did but Lefty made it famous. I think the Duncan loop is a completely different knot
I started using it years ago and just called it a loop knot. I think I first saw it on a knot tying sheet that came in a Rapala lure box


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Burke is a good writer and is telling the stories of big tarpon sight fishing as told by people he interviewed. Burke is not judging, just gathering the facts. One of his observations is most of the extreme passion tarpon hunters had issues/conflict with their fathers. Maybe trying to prove to themselves they were the best at whatever endeavor they chose to pursue.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The other day I was talking to an 84 year old fellow Floridian fisherman about how Florida Used To Be, he paused and said Uncle Ustabe died...a lot of truth in that statement.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Miles813 said:


> I was just wondering what everyone thought about Monte Burke's accusation in "Lords of the Fly" that Lefty was responsible for the overfishing and collapse of the tarpon fishery there? While he points out that Lefty, as what amounts to a fishing correspondent, was just doing his job, it still makes for conflicted feelings about Lefty's legacy.
> 
> Additionally Norman Duncan on the Millhouse Podcast also called Lefty's character into question when he said Lefty appropriated the Deceiver from him (Norman) and that loop knot had always been around and Lefty just decided to capitalize on it.
> 
> Interested to hear what others thought of these two comments.



So, I have a question about the loop knot.... The Duncan Loop, and Lefty's non slip knot are two different loop knots that do two different things. Unless Duncan came up with that one too. It's been a while since I listened to that episode so I may have forgotten a detail or two.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

kjnengr said:


> So, I have a question about the loop knot.... The Duncan Loop, and Lefty's non slip knot are two different loop knots that do two different things. Unless Duncan came up with that one too. It's been a while since I listened to that episode so I may have forgotten a detail or two.


Duncan was suggesting that the non-slip loop knot had been around for a long time and that Lefty essentially appropriated it for himself when it started to be called the Kreh Loop Knot. Although as others have pointed out it seems like that was something others called it, Lefty just said this is the knot I use.


----------

